# sushi and sashimi



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

tuna, cream cheese, jalapeno, cucumber, bacon, spicy mayo with the crab topping.
tuna and wahoo dipped in soy ginger and wasabi. have yet to score this year but i'm ready.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks amazing


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

That looks great.

I kid you not, bonita is great in rolls or as sashimi. catch, bleed and gut immedietely. Place in coldddddd ice/salt slurry. When cleaning it has a great backstrap and belly. Cut 1/2inch on each side of the bloodline to remove it and the immediate filet. Boom, you're good. You throw a good bit away but You will not notice a difference in taste between it and blackfin. I promise.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like I wasn't invited??? What gives!!! hahaha looks great!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i dunno. i like the rice rolls and some times tuna and wasabi, but some times it just reminds me of bait. that's a good looking presentation. i'd dang sure give it a try.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Those pics made me salivate so hard it almost hurt.


----------

